# Kahr MK9 Model # Confusion



## JCinINDY (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought a used MK9 from a local shop awhile back, and noticed in their catalog the model key. I looked mine up and now I'm confused. The model number I have is GC3831. It shoots 9mm, and it's of course called the MK9, but according to the model legend, it is a .380ACP with a nickel finish. The 383 means .380, and the 1 means nickel. The dealer told me it was bead blasted SS. I'm so confused, does anyone know what this all means? It also says 9X19 on it, and the word STAINLESS, but why the 1 at the end of the model #? Very curious. Thanks for any info at all.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Never heard of this and I have owned eleven Kahrs... still own five, one of which is an MK9 stainless. If you really need confirmation, contact Kahr and five them the serial number and anything else needed to get what you need. For what it's worth, a gun chambered for .380ACP will not fire 9mm 9x19 ammo and the reverse is also true.


----------

